# Which milk jug



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Soooo I've decided it's times to invest in a milk pitcher. Should I go for the Motta Europa or the rhinowares stealth?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I use a Motta jug pretty good, I think I use the champion, but any of the Motta should serve you well.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Jony said:


> I use a Motta jug pretty good, I think I use the champion, but any of the Motta should serve you well.


Thanks I'll take a look.

I was expecting to get quite a few different recommendations and having to make a decision of which to go with but it seems you've helped me narrow this one down. Thanks


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

i use a rhinoware 12oz/360ml milk jug, £9 from amazon

it even has measurements etched on the inside so you know how much milk to pour

i only fill it half way to 6oz so great for making single mugs of milk drinks like hot chocolate or flat whites


----------

